# Intel Drivers causing major NFS timeouts



## boylenium (Dec 7, 2010)

I am using 10Gb Intel cards (IntelÂ® 82599-based PCI-E family) inside our blade servers.  We are getting the following error in /var/log/messages:


```
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: is alive
Dec 5 19:01:00 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: is alive
Dec 5 19:02:12 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:02:12 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: not responding
Dec 5 19:02:12 src@server1 nfs server san.domain.com:/share/data: is alive
...
```

This happens randomly but often and is causing long timeouts.  I tried to replicate the error in Linux but it doesnt ever occur so am convinced that its the old driver for FreeBSD 8.1 (FreeBSD driver is 2.2.3 .... linux is on 3.0.14).  It's very important that I get this issue resolved.  Please help!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2010)

Note that the FreeBSD drivers for Intel NICs are written by .... Intel.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

boylenium said:
			
		

> This happens randomly but often and is causing long timeouts.  I tried to replicate the error in Linux but it doesnt ever occur so am convinced that its the old driver for FreeBSD 8.1 (FreeBSD driver is 2.2.3 .... linux is on 3.0.14).


The absence of evidence is not the same as evidence of absence.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2010)

There were recent posts on the freebsd-net mailing list about various Intel network cards: http://docs.freebsd.org/mail/archive/2010/freebsd-net/20101205.freebsd-net.html


----------

